# Logan 200 question



## jakedaboz (May 27, 2014)

I am currently rebuilding a Logan/MW 200 and a Logan 957, slow process I'm having a problem with the 200, If I tighten the gibs the saddle wont move on the bed, if I leave then just a touch loose the saddle rides up or bounces under load actually tilting to the point of changing the angle of the tool post.. never had this problem before. Any ideas? before I disassemble the saddle again, probably minor and something I overlooked.. another question where can I get the felts and retainers for the way wipes?

Thanks Jim


----------



## clivel (May 28, 2014)

You can get both the felts and the retainers from Logan Actuator Company.
The felts at $14.50 are expensive for what they are but affordable, but could probably easily be cut from a suitable piece of felt using the retainers as a guide. The retainers at $56.75 for the set seems rather steep, you might find them cheaper on ebay.
Clive


----------

